# Problem with notation of percussion...



## TheAttidude (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi there!

Finale has its on kind of percussion map. I guess you know what I mean.
The problem is that this kind of map which is connected with the finale intern midi-sounds doesn't fit with the garritan sounds anymore.
So I have a percussion-line which sounds right with midi-sounds, but with an virtual instrument the notes are linked to other sounds I don't need.^^

Hope you understand what I mean.

Greetings.


----------



## JJP (Jul 13, 2011)

You can create your own percussion maps in Finale and map the notes to whatever sound you like.


----------



## TheAttidude (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the answer.
I'll try, but would this mean that I have to create an own percussion map which fits to the garritan-sounds that appear when I'm playing any note?
Because with the aria player I can only choose between 2-3 maps and one is calles Finale map although it doesn't fit...


----------

